# Comfortably Anonymus



## fearofboredom (May 30, 2014)

I am terrified. Not of criticism, exactly... I guess I'm just afraid of people reading too much into what I write. Despite the cheerleading of my friends and family, I've never been able to share the stories that I really actually care about (read: am in love with). So I'll just say I'm CJ, college student, math major, cat/dog/bunny/bird/animal lover and general nerd.


----------



## InstituteMan (May 30, 2014)

Yay for math majors! Anonymity can be a real help, both for the writer and the critiquer, so long as no one abuses it. Happily, folks on here are pretty nice, even though some are scary talented. Welcome.


----------



## Bishop (May 31, 2014)

Nerd is good. Welcome to nerd! No need to be afraid, we all do our utmost to handle your work with respect and attention; but don't feel you HAVE to post your work. Just come and discuss if you like! Comment on others' work! Do as you please here, within the rules.

Welcome to the site!
Writing Forums: Nerd grows here. Lots of nerd.


----------



## PiP (May 31, 2014)

Hiya, CJ.

Please don't be nervous about sharing your stories at WF. We are a friendly community so you've come to the right place if you are looking for support and some feedback on your writing. Once you've made ten valid posts you are welcome to share your work to the creative forums.

Any questions please don't hesitate to ask.

PiP


----------



## Gumby (May 31, 2014)

I think we would all qualify as nerds, here.  Welcome to the site! It's cool to be a nerd on WF.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 31, 2014)

Welcome to the forums! I'd argue your penchant for mathematics is your fear of critique, as Math is clear and easily (depending on the piece) remedied, while writing errors are vague, and sometimes hard to pinpoint.

Mandelbrot Set is a favorite piece of mine ! Enjoy the forums -


----------



## J Anfinson (May 31, 2014)

These are not the droids you're looking for... erm... ahem. No nerds here. 

Welcome to the forum. It's normal to be nervous about sharing your work, but others here are right about how nice people here are. It's a pretty supportive place. Hope to see you around the boards.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 31, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## aj47 (May 31, 2014)

fearofboredom said:


> I am terrified. Not of criticism, exactly... I guess I'm just afraid of people reading too much into what I write. Despite the cheerleading of my friends and family, I've never been able to share the stories that I really actually care about (read: am in love with). So I'll just say I'm CJ, college student, math major, cat/dog/bunny/bird/animal lover and general nerd.



Hi, CJ.  I used to be worried about it too.  Some stuff I write is motivated by the chaos in the lives of my friends or acquaintances.  I used to be afraid that people would think *I* was in need of help or that I was a cutter or whatever.  I've about decided that the people whose opinions I value, do, in fact, know enough about me that they understand my muse.  If some stranger thinks I'm a cutter or that I cheat on my husband or what-have-you, that's in their head, not my life.  

Welcome to the forum.  After you pass the ten-post Turing Test, you can share your writing.  I think, as a group, writers are less likely to jump to conclusions about you based on your words.  The comments you get will be on the work itself, not about you as an individual.

Look around, we also have games.  And challenges, where we all start with the same prompt and share where our muses take us.


----------



## Nickleby (May 31, 2014)

The people you know will not be honest with you about your writing. That's why we're here. Only honest criticism will help you get better at this exquisite torture we inflict on ourselves.

It helps to think of your work as something separate from you once you've written it. When you can be objective about it, when you can see it as a piece of text and not your baby, then you can see its flaws.

I'm not trying to scare you. We are a friendly bunch, and we're here to help you improve your skills. That often means unlearning things, and unlearning can be painful.

Welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## Tyler Danann (May 31, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, I hope it helps you in your future writings.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi CJ, I know just how you feel and then there are all this wonderful animals to love, no worries there. That is living, welcome to WF!


----------



## Gofa (Jun 1, 2014)

Welcome.  I'm new am too and these lovely people do seem to play well with others 
I understand your anxiety re your stories, my stories are like my children and putting them in harms way is not something I seek


----------



## Edata (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi CJ and Gofa, I am new also. I totally get both of you, I am attached to some of my stories, I have read one several times, and now I feel like adding to it lol , this is a good forum to get some more ideas, welcome guys


----------

